# Best performer of Pictures (Piano Version)



## shadowdancer

A favorite of mine in terms of solo piano.

Let`s drop a poll to see who mastered this masterpiece!


----------



## hpowders

Sviatoslav Richter from the Sofia Recital, 1958.

Mikhail Pletnev is fine too.


----------



## joen_cph

I´ve got these; no definite favourite, but the Richter studio recording from 1958 is certainly a candidate. His mentioned Sofia recording from the same year is very famous, but the sound is muddy.

CD B.Douglas/rca 87 5931-2 rc
CD Khudolei/mel 90 sucd 10-00044
cd Richter/andromeda 2cd 48-xx andrcd 5038
LP Richter/mel 58 33c10 04771-72
LP Richter/cbs-Sofia 58-73 mono y 32223
LP Yeresko/mel cm 02075-76
lp Yudina/mel-euro ***
lp Horowitz/51-xx vh 010


----------



## GreenMamba

Richter was the first name that came to mind, although I can't say I've done much comparative listening.


----------



## KenOC

I always end up with Kissin. A fine performance, and the good sound doesn't hurt.

I really would have liked to hear a Shostakovich orchestration of this.


----------



## ptr

Pletnev's is outstanding, quite like Demidenko as well, would not want to be without Richter!

/ptr


----------



## Albert7

Richter is the winner here in my book.


----------



## shadowdancer

Oh, my bad!! 
I had the list in a piece of paper and lost it (I can only type stuff that I read on a paper).

Forgot to put Richter on the list while creating the poll but it was on the piece of paper.... What a shame!!
Sorry guys. Would be nice to have Richter as well on the list.
Thanks for all the opinions.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Ugorski gives another view to Pictures.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Jenő Jandó for Naxos


----------



## Jokke

Alice Sara Ott


----------



## shadowdancer

I have listened to most of the performances mentioned here. The bad quality sound of the Sofia Recital from Richter is nothing compared to his really outstanding performance. 

But, Vladimir Horowitz is still my champion on this piece. 
For a completely different approach, I grab Pogorelich.


----------

